# anybody ever grown this strain b-4?



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (May 18, 2008)

i seen a pic of this strain (blockhead) in the june hightimes mag.it looks like some killer bud. can anybody tell me more about this strain,i was thinking about doin some up my next grow.what do ya think?
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?partno=sol-1
 -thanks


----------

